# <form action=datei.php target=_popup>



## deinertsche (2. September 2003)

Hi!
Ich habe ein Formular mit einem Submit-Button und sobald auf den Button geklickt wird, möchte ich dass ein Popup aufgeht, mit der Datei test.php. In diesem Popup/ind dieser Datei muss ich alle Variablen aus php zur Verfügung haben.

Wie würdet Ihr das machen?


----------



## Fabian H (2. September 2003)

```
<form action="datei.php" taget="_blank"
```
Wenn so nicht, dann such, wir hatten das Thema schonmal.


----------



## deinertsche (2. September 2003)

OK, hat sich erledigt, hab die Antwort hier im Forum gefunden...


----------

